# Instaler un Os Sur un Power Mac G4 Sur Nouveau Disque Dur !!



## Florian59 (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,on viens de me donner Gracieusement un Power Mac G4 " M5183" Malheureusement il N'y a Plus De Disque Dur, Donc J'en Ai remis un. Puis Quand Je Le Démarre Je Vois un point d'interrogation Et une
disquette Qui Clignote,Sachan Que Je Suis Débutant en Mac et Que Je N'ai Aucun CD​Aider Moi S.V.P Merci !!


----------



## esv^^ (19 Septembre 2012)

Salut!
Il te faut acheter un DVD universel de Tiger (l'OS idéal) sur le marché de l'occasion...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------

Il devrait ressembler à ça:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

D'après MacTracker, le M5183, c'est le "AGP Graphic" à 350 Mhz, donc, mettre Tiger sur cette machine, ça risque d'être limite, et ce d'autant qu'on ne sait pas comment il est doté en mémoire (la dotation d'origine était de 128 Mo, ce qui, sur une telle machine me parait tout simplement insuffisant pour faire tourner Mac OS X. Pour info, mon PowerBook G3, qui est environ 25% plus rapide, et dispose de 1 Go de mémoire, est déjà limite sous Tiger).

En conséquence, je conseillerais plutôt de chercher un CD de Mac OS 9.x ou 8.6 (système minimum supporté par cette machine)

Faudra aussi formater le disque, parce que là, je soupçonne qu'il est dans un format PC, ce qui le rend "non bootable" sur un Mac. Depuis OS 9, il n'y a pas de question à se poser, l'utilitaire fait tout de lui même, mais s'il est formaté sous OS X, il faudra le partitionner (même avec une seule partition), afin de remplacer le schéma de table de partition "MBR" par un "APM" (Apple Partition Map, ou en français, carte de partition Apple).


----------

